# Cherry Bomber Style Bottom Feeder on ebay



## kimbo (3/6/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (3/6/15)

Ok, that is just cool. Heavy, but cool.


----------



## kimbo (3/6/15)

@Viper_SA and the dislike?


----------



## Viper_SA (3/6/15)

Sorry @kimbo, finger trouble

Reactions: Like 1


----------

